# Appaling



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, I have found this article and thought some people might like to look at it.

Pair face animal cruelty charges over 'crippled' monkey they sold for £650 | Mail Online

I think it is just another pair of I***** that didn't get good information and shouldn't own any animals like this


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Poor little critter 
How do you not notice that an animal has multiple fractures? How would that have even happened? I assume that because of the diet the bones were brittle and broke easily, but he was so young


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

damn..it was so young also


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

em_40 said:


> Poor little critter
> How do you not notice that an animal has multiple fractures? How would that have even happened? I assume that because of the diet the bones were brittle and broke easily, but he was so young


Em ,
when they dont get D3 supliment with Calcium and also uv light.
As adults when they have babies they are born needing these to establish the calcium in there bones.

They actually look wafer thin when xrays are done.

So whilst being carried by parents they are safe.
But falls are a regular thing and when they have calcium problems then breaks are easy done.

Then the signs would be very aparent.
It also can be very obvious as they seem very small(not growing properly)

Its total neglect on people owning and not knowing what the anomals requirements are.

Happens all the time as they are passed by lots of people who just want a sell.

Same old excuse is thats an expencive hobby(buy a goldfish)

People should only buy off who they know.

But as the person in the paper said themselves.

THEY ALWAYS WANTED A MONKEY.

If the needs that great then they will get scammed or get bad and neglected animals...

Answer is track down the breeder and shoot them.

Seen a few of these and its not nice.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Shameful, needless and sad.......:-(

Dave


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> But as the person in the paper said themselves.
> 
> THEY ALWAYS WANTED A MONKEY.


I hate that "I (they) want a monkey" phrase, it may just be me being a snob or something (lol) but anyone that has any intention of keeping seriously would call 'it' a primate! Is it just me?? It's the same with venomous snakes being called 'hots', it's so pretentious!!! :devil:

Ignorance is not an excuse! And I agree, the breeder should be shot!


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for explaining that Peter. I knew they needed supplements and UV etc. but didn't think it would cause such damage in so little time. They don't leave much room for mistakes. That's absolutley no excuse ofcourse because they had been keeping and breeding them, and they didn't know the basics (or just didn't care as they just want to make a quick sale).

and on the 'I always wanted a monkey' thing, it's a shame in their 60 years of of wanting a monkey they didn't pick up a book or something and discover that they wanted 'monkeys' plaural; and maybe it's because I'm a complete researching, knowledge gathering freak, but why hadn't they already looked up their care. (Although I must admit it is not an animal that is 'easy' to find a good 'care sheet', as most are American)


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

thats so sad! poor little thing! 

i find the fact it was kept in a hamster cage and has urine burns more upsetting then the breaks! This shows horrific abuse! i feel for the poor marmoset. Ignorance is not an excuse, but i have seen plenty people with exotics who dont use calcium powder or the wrong sort of calcium powder who have nice big cages, clean animals and animals are nice and friendly, just diet is lacking. This poor thing had absolutely nothing! 

I have no sympathy for the owner though. if she really wanted a monkey, she should of done the correct research and looked for a breeder, not an advertisment in a newspaper and meet in a fish and chip shop carpark. And i hate the fact the newspaper is making out she is the victim. 

The monkey is the victim.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

These situations are really terrible espesially like we all agree on.
And thats the poor animals that suffer.


We could all make a start by vetting sales of these animals.
To lesson the chance of them falling into inexperianced hands.

There is an advert on this very forum that should be stopped as it is ethically wrong.

True species should not be played with.
Hybrids discouraged.


Also another at months old.
Should be with parents to learn skills
carry etc.
Prepare for there own future.

We could make an effort to stop reading theee bad reportd in a newspaper.


----------



## Malagasy (Nov 27, 2011)

People should not be allowed to keep primates unless they have a lisence


----------



## Chunky Daddy (Jun 24, 2010)

Isn't it common sense when you get an animal to have studied what your getting? I know people make mistakes but knowing about the animal reduces mistakes. The problem is there is always someone willing to take advantage of an idiot.


----------



## Greenway (Oct 16, 2011)

I hate this. Everyone has lost out here, at the expense of the life of the wee marmoset. I don't keep exotics, but I have had horses all my life and they fall into the same category of animal that needs an unbelievable amount of care and knowledge in order to be healthy both mentally and physically. People who can just hand over money because they want something, with no idea of how to care for them drive me crackers. There's also a stigma attached: Have a certain type of animal to show your wealth. 

I've always wanted a giraffe- doesn't mean I'd ever go near getting one. Jeez I'm worried about starting a mantid collection in case i miss something about their welfare!!


----------

